# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Video: Interesting Podcast And Then Lecture On The Trivium

## S.Shorland

Another talk with Jan Irvin.The speakers are seen and it's very relaxed:

----------


## PatriotOne

How funny you mentioned Jan Irvin this morn.  He calls Ron Paul's goals a "red herring" in an interview with Joe Atwill he posted recently (end of podcast) and seems to have a disconnect when it comes to monetary policy, the federal reserve, and the work of RP.  Here's the exchange between him and I from last night.  I like alot of his research but I cringe everytime he delves into the area of monetary policy and Ron Paul.

*********************************

Hi xxxxxxx, 

Thank you for your email. I hope you've not put your emotions before your research. I've interviewed many on the Federal reserve, including Eustace Mullins - I did his very last interview, Ellen Brown, G. Edward Griffin, Stephen Zarlenga, etc. 

The issue, when you study, for instance, Clint Richardson's word on the CAFR - www.thecorporationnation.com - and see all 3 of his Corporation Nation videos, concluding with his video on Ron Paul and the Federal Reserve, having viewed this information IN FULL and unbiasedly, and by reading David Astle's book The Babylonian Woe (attached), and Stephen Zarlenga's The Lost Science of Money (www.monetary.org - also hear my 4 interviews) , you'll see that in fact I've not come to the wrong conclusions at all. 

Furthermore, you may also listen to my 3 part interview with Larken Rose, where we cover this extensively. 

While I appreciate that you would donate, I'm sorry that you would resort to fallacies such as poisoning the well and what you ASSUME I'm incorrect about, without even first asking for my sources first. As if Ron Paul is not a politician, but some god. While I don't expect you to study any of these sources, should you be open minded enough to actually study information without putting your conclusions before your research ("don't confuse me with facts, I've already made up my mind", comes to mind), I'll be happy to provide the audio for you of my other interviews mentioned above - free of charge. 

Once you realize that the state is a fallacy, that government is the fallacy of ad veracundiam, you won't resort to giving your autonomy over to politicians to do your bidding for you. Again, see the Larken Rose series - if you dare to challenge your beliefs. 

I also suggest you study the trivium method and critical thinking and the logical fallacies - something we've taught extensively on my website through the trivium study material, so that you're able to fact check each point and see through the misleading fallacies: your own and those from others. www.triviumeducation.com 

It's really sad when people's prejudices and false conclusions lead them to make hasty choices that impact themselves and everyone else. 

Thanks again for your spiteful note, which didn't need to be sent in the first place. But I hope you're at least open enough to learn from your mistakes... 

Jan

-----Original Message-----
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, April 06, 2012 8:07 PM
To: contact@gnosticmedia.com
Subject: Joe Atwill

From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Subject: Joe Atwill

Message Body:
Jan,

I've been listening to selective podcasts of yours for 2 or 3 yrs now.  I find your information on psychedelics fascinating and educational.  Today I listened to your interview with Joe Atwill and want to thank you for that.  I had heard him previously on Red Ice and was thrilled to see your interview also.  As I was listening I was perusing your new project called the Secret History of Magic Mushrooms and had decided to donate $20 to it because of the Wassen connections and thought this would be very interesting.  I was stopped in my tracks from donating when Joe brought up Ron Paul and your reaction to him.  In a minute or two exchange, I was reminded of how you have completely lost the plot when you speak of monetary policy and the federal reserve.  It discredits you in my eyes to an extent that makes your other work questionable.  I do appreciate your work, but I sure wish you would stick to your area of expertise or do some more research.  The Federal Reserve is the bane of our existance....along with their "charitable foundations".  Calling them a "red herring" is as far from the truth as possible and you are seriously misleading your audience when it comes to that subject.  I would suggest Ron Paul's book called "End the Fed" for starters.

Again, thanks for your research in other areas.  Fascinating stuff!

xxxxxxxxxx

----------

